# DirecTV Karaoke Channel 1828



## chscott (Apr 14, 2008)

I found the Karaoke On Demand channel by accident the other day. We decided to get a couple of mics and a speaker to let the kids rock out on tunes 

How long has this channel been around? I asked 3 DTV subscribers at work and they did not know Karaoke was available either.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Must be new. I know Dish had one but I never heard of Directv having one.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Just tried it. It's a hoot. I'm d/ling Christmas songs now for our big Christmas Day celebration. This is going to be fun!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is awesome! Wifey and I are gonna get a little buzzed this weekend and sing some songs :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I just checked it out. It's kinda funny. I did notice that when it downloaded that it marked the recording as *Keep Until I Delete* even though my recording settings are set for *Disk Full* and I did not hit the Blue button.

- Merg


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Good find. 
This is one thing that TVMail would be useful for.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Good find.
> This is one thing that TVMail would be useful for.


I'd guess this channel is free; otherwise, we would have gotten some TVmail about it.:nono2:


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

I had downloaded two songs. My question when I play them should I hear music or is the video silent? I just see the words for the song.
Am I missing something?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You should see the words and hear music. You will also hear some singing as well, but it will fade off and on.

- Merg


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Does this work with the directv2pc app so I can use it on my PC? That would be awesome to have so that we could use it for parties outside of the house.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I would think that it would as it just shows up as a recorded program on the DVR once it is downloaded. You would just have to download all the songs you want first as you couldn't download them via DirecTV2PC.

One thing to think about though is the new option that DirecTV added to their software that limits the number of VOD downloads you can have at once. I think the maximum number you can pick right now is 10, so you may only be able to download up to 10 songs then.

- Merg


----------

